# naval wedge



## randyshrwd (Feb 16, 2013)

hi i work in a shipyard on east coast we hauled a tug and are going to remove props was told by cap of naval wedge to remove stainless props without using heat to pop cant find any info would love the help thanks


----------



## chalkywhite (Feb 21, 2010)

hi... have fitted and removed many SS props in USA.. do not use Oxy/Acet as this will cause many hairline fractures around the hub and blade roots.... we always used Propane, hope this helps...


----------



## randyshrwd (Feb 16, 2013)

we use hawk torches with propane but cap doesnt like using heat


----------



## chalkywhite (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi again, I have had no problem with propane with approx 50/60 propeller removals and fittings.... at first tried stud bar and large hydraulic jacks on hubs but they would not move... heat is only option.
Jacks may work in theory but when propeller has been on shaft for 2+ years it is another proposition.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It's a combination of both I would say, Hydraulic Jack with a decent strongback behind it, a bit of gently applied heat till the Prop "pops" off the taper.


----------



## Dumah54 (Apr 17, 2010)

Where I worked, (Dartmouth Marine Slips) we seldom had to use heat for wheel removal, rather a strongback, two propeller wedges and judicious use of maximum force adjustment tool (25 lb sledge). Hope this helps.

Cheers, Dumah,
Halifax, NS


----------

